# Testing "una Corda"



## Penthagram (Jan 1, 2016)

Just a quick Sketch using the Una Corda NI library .

It´s a really well done library by the way, with a very clever approach and a clean and straight forward interface. Really like the snapshots and the sound. But sometimes the felt/cotton sounds can feel a bit repetitive in som styles of playing

It´s the sound right out of the box without any plugins except for some low cut in some tracks. There are 12 instances of una corda, using snapshots. But deactivating the ambience in all of them. As it adds lot´s of noise when summed.


----------



## Fer (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi David, this instrument seems very flexible.. has it been deep sampled in terms of layers?


----------



## Penthagram (Jan 6, 2016)

Fer said:


> Hi David, this instrument seems very flexible.. has it been deep sampled in terms of layers?



Fer, sorry for the late Response. I find it has not a super deep level of recorded layers ( maybe im wrong, and that may be possible, because my master keyboard is a poor one at this moment ),but i find it anyway really expressive. I have recorded a quick test for you of one note playing a crescendo :

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gnrbmc9wra5eqe6/Unacordacresc.wav?dl=0

hopefully is useful for you. no effects applied. just loaded a random snapshot, and put the dynamic range fader at it´s neutral position.

If you want any other test let me know.

best,
David.


----------



## Fer (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi David, thanks for the test; i like the intimist and disctintive sound. Altough without so many layers the instrument seems an expresive and useful tool, i think i will get it.
Best,
Fernando.


----------



## sp_comp (Jan 7, 2016)

Great piece! I keep updating Komplete Ultimate so I'm going to have to wait until they release the next one in order to have this. It does sound quite expressive


----------



## Galaxy Instruments (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Fernando, it has 18 velocity layers plus 9 layers for release samples and 4 for the resonance. Best, Uli


----------



## cAudio (Feb 6, 2016)

I love the sound of this piano and this track is a good showcase of its sound. Very nice track!


----------



## Fer (Feb 6, 2016)

Galaxy Instruments said:


> it has 18 velocity layers plus 9 layers for release samples and 4 for the resonance.


Thanks, those are big numbers!


----------



## Alatar (Feb 6, 2016)

Very nice calming sound and composition.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Feb 10, 2016)

Very nice! If my wife ever lets me buy any more sample libraries, this might well be one of them.


----------

